# Stardust Lodge So. Lake Tahoe Room Question



## DAman (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a confirmed stay in a 2 bedroom unit at the Stardust Lodge for next year. The unit is 6(6)with a full kitchen.  I think this is a VIP unit and is fairly nice.  Does anyone have any information on these units?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2014)

This is a re-purposed motel - it's on the "strip" in Tahoe - right across the street from the Marriott.  It feels and looks just like a motel.  It's OK, but it's not a resort by an stretch of the imagination.


----------



## DAman (Jun 17, 2014)

I know it is a re-purposed motel.  My friend stayed there last year while I was at the Marriott. I probably stayed there in the 1970's. 

I am looking at it for a guys ski week to use up some expiring TPU's.  

The remodeled rooms I saw were average.  The two bedroom units I saw were just fine.  I like the location but I know it's not the Marriott(and DW will only stay at the Marriott). 

I want to find out about the 6 (6) with full kitchen units.  I believe they are called VIP units.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 18, 2014)

We own three weeks at the Marriott that we use each summer and last year, we went through the Stardust and looked at a couple rooms.  The staff was very friendly and helpful.  I think one of the units had a full kitchen but from what I remember it was like two motel rooms put together and a small kitchen built into it.  I agree with Denise's description but if it's just guys going to ski, it should be fine.  It has an A+ location right across the street from the gondola so I guess you call it ski in / ski out.  Might want to get a unit that sits back a ways from the highway as the property is right on the highway and looks like it could be kind of loud.


----------



## DAman (Jun 18, 2014)

Robert D said:


> We own three weeks at the Marriott that we use each summer and last year, we went through the Stardust and looked at a couple rooms.  The staff was very friendly and helpful.  I think one of the units had a full kitchen but from what I remember it was like two motel rooms put together and a small kitchen built into it.  I agree with Denise's description but if it's just guys going to ski, it should be fine.  It has an A+ location right across the street from the gondola so I guess you call it ski in / ski out.  Might want to get a unit that sits back a ways from the highway as the property is right on the highway and looks like it could be kind of loud.



The only 2 bedroom unit I saw was above the office.  It was nice enough but I think there may only be one or two of these 6(6) full kitchen units and I want to find out more information.  The rest of the two bedrooms are small with a very small kitchen(if you can even call it that).

It is an A+ location with the Marriott being A++. 

Two seasons ago I managed to trade my Hyatts for three ski weeks at the Marriott.  I loved the pool after skiing.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 20, 2014)

DAman said:


> I think this is a VIP unit and is fairly nice.  Does anyone have any information on these units?


Either that ...
or it could be one of the Moongates or the Penthouse.
These 4 units are the only ones with a full kitchen.
The Stardust are 2BR but don't have a full kitchen.

Not the Marriott, but all three are nice.

We have spent more than a few Thanksgivings in the upstairs Moongate.
The VIP is similar (it sits upfront over the office).


IMG_0696 by dntanderson, on Flickr



IMG_0701 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Kitchen


IMG_0700 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Master


IMG_0697 by dntanderson, on Flickr



IMG_0698 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Second BR


IMG_0699 by dntanderson, on Flickr



The Moongates sit around back kinda by themselves.


IMG_8456 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Photos of the Penthouse (before its remodel)...  It is nice in that the second BR is a studio down stairs.



tvl0705 008 by dntanderson, on Flickr



tvl0705 007 by dntanderson, on Flickr



tvl0705 006 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## hintok (Sep 14, 2014)

*I’m at the Stardust resort now.*

There are only 8 two bedroom units and all have full kitchens.  My friend and I are in the smallest, Stardust unit (576 sq ft) now.  It has a full kitchen with oven, range, dishwasher, refrigerator, but is quite small.  It only has a loveseat in the living room and a king bed in each of the bedrooms.  They have 4 of these units.  The VIP unit has 825 sq ft with a king in one bedroom and a queen in the other.  There is a sofa, loveseat and chair in the living room.  There are two Moongate units with 960 sq ft., a king in each bedroom and a sofa, love seats and chair in the living room.  The Penthouse is 1150 sq ft.  Downstairs has a kitchenette, bath and sleeping for 4.  The photo shows two soft beds.  The upstairs has a full kitchen, king bedded bedroom with bath and a sofa bed in the living room.  There is also a rooftop spa, BBQ and large lounge area.

I usually stay at the Marriott Timber Lodge or the Lake Tahoe Vacation Club.  I wanted a little bit of old Tahoe this week so exchanged into the Stardust.  I really like it.  There is a $49 resort fee for the week, but you get so much for it.  They have free bicycle rentals, free movie rentals, free breakfast each morning (donuts, oatmeal packets, oranges, bananas, tea, coffee and hot chocolate), free popcorn and coffee/tea all day.  Monday they had a luncheon and raffle with cheese, crackers, fruit, pretzels, vegetables & dip, cookies and trail mix with wine, beer, soft drinks and water.  They had lots of raffle prizes.  I won a bottle of wine.  They have a lot planned activities and as an RCI exchanger we received two free BBQ meals and two free t-shirts to tie dye.  They have a lasagna night, for $7 you get lasagna, French bread and salad.  There are two small pools with a guaranteed temperature of 86 degrees all year round and two hot tubs.  Everyone is so friendly.  It is a nice family resort.


----------



## DAman (Sep 14, 2014)

From what I can tell there are several 2 bedroom units that have partial, not full, kitchens. 

The unit I reserved through RCI is a 6(6)with a full kitchen. I think the unit style that fits this description is the Moongate unit.  If it was the Penthouse unit it would be 8(6) for occupancy.  I would like to exchange into the Penthouse sometime.

The other styles of units don't seem to fit.

The services there seem good for the type of timeshare the Stardust is.

The lasagna dinner used to be included with the nightly fees.

I still prefer the Timber Lodge but I needed to use up my RCI TPU's for a boys ski trip. 

The Stardust is acceptable but certainly not a luxurious timeshare.  I like the location a lot.  Close to the Heavenly Gondola and close to restaurants, movie theatres, supermarket, and casinos.

Hope it is still nice up there now.


----------

